

Why TechCrunch is Over - atularora
http://peteryared.blogspot.com/2011/04/why-techcrunch-is-over.html

======
pedalpete
TC may be declining, but I don't think Arrington individually is to blame.

Let's not forget that he is not the CEO of TC anymore, and hasn't been for a
long time.

Peter Yared says 'If it was not for MG Siegler and Erick Schonfeld, TechCrunch
would be a content-free environment.', yet MG's apple fanboyism is often such
non-sense that I avoid his articles as much as possible.

In general, the quality of content from TC has gone way down hill.

Arrington said long ago that he'd like to get back to writing about start-ups,
but that just doesn't seem to be the case anymore.

As far as the stuff about TC being a 'king maker', I don't think that was ever
true. My startup was covered by TC a few years back, and though getting
covered by TC gives a bit of cred, it doesn't make instant success.

Mashables numbers are seeing similar decline...
[http://siteanalytics.compete.com/techcrunch.com+mashable.com...](http://siteanalytics.compete.com/techcrunch.com+mashable.com/)

it is a bit of a coincidence that the large drop in views came shortly after
the AOL purchase of TC.

~~~
phlux
I blame Paul Carr.

------
michaelpinto
The real answer to this is a creative one: The magic is gone.

